# Blood Pressure Issues {seeking diet tips}



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

I recently have had a couple of visits to the ER and my blood pressure has been pretty high 173/107 last visit. I've been prescibed 2 different medications.........they both have made me extremely ill with headaches that make any movement of my head extremely painful. My Dr though is still trying me on different ones till we find one that works but until we do I was wondering if maybe any of you have any advice as to what to eat, things I can do to try to lower it naturally till we can find a med that works.


----------



## missaf (Sep 12, 2006)

Are they using a maroon blood pressure cuff on you? The biggest one they have. If they don't have a maroon cuff, ask for a thigh-cuff.

Do you have an at home BP machine? Check your BP as often as possible at home. Also check it after at least FIFTEEN minutes of rest. Checking it at home is more reliable than a doctor's office. People always stress out and make it worse than it really is.

Drink lots of water, no salt.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

missaf said:


> Are they using a maroon blood pressure cuff on you? The biggest one they have. If they don't have a maroon cuff, ask for a thigh-cuff.
> 
> Do you have an at home BP machine? Check your BP as often as possible at home. Also check it after at least FIFTEEN minutes of rest. Checking it at home is more reliable than a doctor's office. People always stress out and make it worse than it really is.
> 
> Drink lots of water, no salt.


they were using regular sized cuffs and wrapping it around my forearm...........no I don't have one at home, I am thinking of picking one up tomorrow


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 12, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> they were using regular sized cuffs and wrapping it around my forearm...........no I don't have one at home, I am thinking of picking one up tomorrow



That is what all of my doctors do when taking my BP, and they all say that it's a perfectly acceptable reading because there is as much mass in my forearm as most people have in their upper. 

The large cuffs don't fit my upper arm properly, and generally pop open when inflated to their max, just before they can get my reading. 

I don't have any food tricks or suggestions, but best of luck on getting it under control. I take linisopril, and have no side effects from it at all.


----------



## vlrga (Sep 12, 2006)

I've heard/read that bananas can lower blood pressure, since potassium helps lower it and they've got a lot of potassium.

I have average blood pressure, but on one doctor's appointment, it was lower than usual - and I realized I had eaten a banana that morning. Could've just been a coincidence, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 12, 2006)

Eat a lot of fruits and vegetables. Try to limit processed foods. They have an excess amount of sodium because sodium can alter taste, color, texture, et cetera. Food companies use it alot.

Bananas was a good suggestion. Potassium is great for blood pressure. 

Wheat and Grains help too.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

ok...Im with ya sister. I have high BP....sometimes, lol. But Im sure its up these days.

I wish I could remember what I was on...I felt ok, I just peed a hellova lot. Lets see....Linsopril? and maybe Hydroclorothizide? Or some shit like that.

As far as nautral....watch out eatting too many bananas....some BP meds mess with your potasium...and too much or not enough potasium could really mess you up.

Things I do: Green teas and Splenda....is a nice relaxing way to naturally do all sorts of things. Crystal Light Lemonade with slices or real lemons in it is a hella good dieuretic....I swell a lot in the calves and anckles...so I find that helps. 

Something I have heard helps: Yoga=) I don't do yoga....I am far too large. I can get into the downward dog...but it is comdey relief when I try to get back up, lol....but I have heard statisics quoted and articles in health mags about one of the bennies of yoga is lowering BP.

Good luck. I need to be put back on meds. Un regulated high BP is not good at all...and I have had that for about 4 months now owell.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

lol....according to your profile...we have the same birthday...rock on


----------



## Brenda (Sep 12, 2006)

I was diagnosed with high bp and only thru restrictive diet and subsequent weight loss was I able to get off the meds. 

Good luck!

Brenda


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Brenda said:


> I was diagnosed with high bp and only thru restrictive diet and subsequent weight loss was I able to get off the meds.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Brenda



that's about what i was going to say..

as being large myself.. medication, the restrictive diet, and no salt (or very limited) and weight loss are the things doctors will tell you.

I can't take hydrochlorothyozide because it screws w/ my kidneys and makes me double over in constant pain but I've been on Diovan since Jan and it has brought my BP to normal levels and I don't notice any side effects.

and for the cuffs.. they usually use the thigh cuff on me as the regular ones dont fit on my arm.
If your job has an available nurse.. they will usually take your bp for you too if you can't afford to buy one.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 12, 2006)

My mother isn't overweight but does have high blood pressure problems. She eats a lot of fish, low-sodium milk, fresh vegetables and plenty of fruit. She also goes with whole grain breads and brown rice. I know that's nothing terribly specific, but I hope it helps.

There are a lot of 'herb' salts on the market that are better for you too, if you really need salt.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2006)

While food changes can help, getting regular exercise and actually losing weight are the only real proven methods to measurably reduce your high BP and improve your health. However, I caution you _strongly_ against thinking you can effectively lower your BP without medication or losing weight. Chicklets is right - having high BP is bad - but maintaining untreated hypertension over time is where the real danger lies. Keep working with your doctor to find a med that you can tolerate. 

Cutting out salt as much as possible is essential for those with hypertension. At first, this will seem impossible, but after a few months, you'll find you don't miss it at all, and you'll notice just how much salt is overused when you happen to taste processed foods. In general, stay away from processed foods, and seek to prepare your own meals with whole foods, and no salt, not in cooking, and not as a seasoning. Try using Mrs. Dash - it's not a salt substitute (stay away from those - they mess with potassium too, and can cause problems with BP meds), but seasoning blends made from vegetables and herbs. The onion and herb flavor is absolutely fantastic.

Keep your body moving as much as possible. This will not only help in losing weight, but regular exercise in and of itself helps keep blood pressure down. It can be difficult for big bodies to do meaningful exercise, but the nice thing is that with increasing size, almost any movement is beneficial. I recommend Megan Garcia's yoga DVDs, and Denise Austin's Fit & Lite daily TV show (on Lifetime at 7am ET - tivo it!). Both are easy to do, and stress that you do what you can, not every move has to be done perfectly. 

You might want to try using an online program to aid in losing weight. Many of them also track nutrients and spit out reports on things like salt intake. I recommend Fitday. It's free, easy to use, and something about writing down what you eat keeps your brain conscious of what goes in your mouth. A small loss of 5 to 10 pounds will have immediate health benefits, and losing significant weight could see you getting off BP meds all together. You can still be a fabulous fat girl - just a smaller-sized one. 

I trust that you're giving this diagnosis the importance that it's due - hypertension is one of the fat-girl warning signs. Good wishes to you for getting healthier!

P.S. *HEALTH FORUM*


----------



## moonvine (Sep 12, 2006)

My mother is 5'2 and 98 pounds and walks for at least one hour per day and has severe high blood pressure. Weight loss may or may not help, and is temporary anyway.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2006)

Hypertension certainly occurs in people that are not overweight, and in their case, weight loss will not likely help. 

However - in those that ARE obese, weight loss is essential after a hypertension diagnosis. And doesn't have to be temporary at all. 

P.S. *HEALTH FORUM*


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2006)

One group of items high in sodium: everything in the deli case, basically (meats). 
But yeah, lifestyle changes probably won't help as quickly as you need them to, and there are lots of good BP drugs out there now, so I suggest you just try some of the major classes of them. It's not fun being a guinea pig but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## FitChick (Sep 12, 2006)

I have white coat hypertension (grin), and its ALWAYS high at the doctor's ("high" for me is about 140/90). Which is why she has me do it at home, where its always in the 120/65-70 range.

Another thing I'd advise you: try to get them to take your BP while you lie down on your left side, and practice slow breathing before and while they do it. If you've ever taken a Lamaze class, use those techniques.

I sometimes think BP readings are a bunch of BS because mine was slightly lower when I was at my heaviest, than it is now. When I was over 300 lbs., eating crappy food and not working out, it averaged 110/70. Now that I'm 160 lbs lighter and working out daily, its slightly higher on the systolic. Salt and weight do not seem to have any impact on my BP, which is why I tend to be cynical and think its all a bunch of BS.


----------



## Tarella (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there I hope this helps. I posted it a few months ago and there is a whole thread with peoples replies and ideas. I am just cutting and pasting what I wrote for another poster. I dont know how to cut and paste the link properly but if you do a search for blood pressure you may find it.

****

Hi there,

I am a nurse and happen to work in Primary Care. That being said I have many clients who come to see me with hypertension looking for help to try and avoiding being placed on medication. 

Firstly, I am sure you know that it is important regardless of how you lower your blood pressure to keep a lower blood pressure. It will exend your life by as much as 7 years. 


I would recommend that you buy or rent your own blood pressure machine as many MANY people suffer from white coat blood pressure, which means that people tend to get higher readings when their doctor or nurse is taking it. If you cant do that, have your doctor take your blood pressure once....then retake it 10 minutes later. Having your own blood pressure machine wont be a bad thing throughout this process even if you are put onto medications. IF you have beautifully large soft fat arms, you may need to get a larger cuff. Dont use too small of a cuff or that will give you inaccurately high readings. Also ensure the cuff your doctor is using is appropriately sized for your arm or the readings can also be inaccurate.


Many of my clients have tried recommended nonmedicinal remedies. There is the DASH diet which is recommended by the American College of Physicians. 

The Dash Diet suggests: 1) limiting your salt intake(get rid of your salt shaker, try using spices to add taste to foods, stay away from processed foods and high salt content foods. 2) have a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables 3) dramatically increase your intake of Calcium (this is said to actually lower your bloodpressure by as much as 10 points) 4) try increasing your activity if possible (walking a half hour a day can lower your blood pressure as much as 6 points)(ensure you are healthy enough to do this and start out gradually). 5)decrease your intake of fat. 6) try adding relaxation techniques or exercises and try decreasing the stress in your life.

Some of the other things my clients have tried is taking a multivitamen daily, as many of the needed trace minerals needed for our physiological processes are very difficult to get in a north american diet. Ensure any herbals you are taking are not counteracting the blood pressure battle. One client I have swears that cutting out the Vitamen E supplement in her diet has decreased her blood pressure by 10 points....this may be true or the Dash diet that I have helped her initiate may be doing the same thing.

Water, water and more water is essential unless you have problems with your kidneys or heart. Water helps transport out many of the waste products that we have in our metabolism that increases our blood pressure.




If all else fails, there are some very mild antihypertensive medications that are generally safe and have minimal side effects. Taking pills isnt something that most of us want to end up doing, but I stress, if your blood pressure isnt coming down with these suggestions above you may need to consider doing just that for your health. HIgh blood pressure truly is the silent killer. It can silently damage your heart, kidneys, eyesight, cardiovascular system, brain, and many other parts of your body. It can cause us to become chronically fatiqued, suffer from headaches, and wear on us so gradually that you may not realize the damage until too late. I encourage you to work with your doctor to prolong your longevity*S*


Hope that helps,

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## moonvine (Sep 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hypertension certainly occurs in people that are not overweight, and in their case, weight loss will not likely help.
> 
> However - in those that ARE obese, weight loss is essential after a hypertension diagnosis. And doesn't have to be temporary at all.
> 
> P.S. *HEALTH FORUM*



Health Forum or no, it is a core tenet of the fat acceptance movement that diets do not work and are unhealthy. 95% of diets fail, so permanent weight loss is possible for about 5% of the population. 

I'm not part of that 5%. 

It is possible the OP is, but if she were, I expect she'd already know about it.

NFA, help me out here?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2006)

I already know NFA's views on the subject, and we'll just have to agree to disagree. 

In the meantime, this thread is Dream's, and shouldn't be taken over by a discussion of the possibilities of weight loss.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> In the meantime, this thread is Dream's, and shouldn't be taken over by a discussion of the possibilities of weight loss.



Any thread runs the possibility of being hijacked (and most of them are). Why is it all of a sudden a problem with this thread?

I would hope that anyone who posted asking for diet advice on a fat acceptance forum would expect the thread to be hijacked.

There are all kinds of diet sites out there. My best suggestion to the OP would be to perform a Google search on "diet advice".


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 12, 2006)

Excercise is known to help lower blood pressure. Try something gentle, like swimming.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 12, 2006)

Hijacking threads for a personal agenda is inappropriate. Start a new thread if you have that much to say about it. 

Dream's asking for help in dealing with her _condition_, and the request for diet advice is related to that, *NOT* weight loss. I would hope that we would ALL feel she had the right to do that, and that we would all feel comfortable in replying. To imply that any such threads will be hijacked is very sad indeed. And if that's the case, then a health forum is indeed doomed here. 

Since your issue right now seems to be with the advice that I gave in that regard, then take it up with me in PM if you must.


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

Kelley, she didn't aske for diet advice, she asked if there are any foods that could help, which is a legitmate question. Food can be medicine, you know.

_I was wondering if maybe any of you have any advice as to what to eat, things I can do to try to *lower it naturally* till we can find a med that works._

I would hope that no one would be insensitive or political enough to intentionally hijack a thread where someone asking for advice about something as serious as high blood pressure is being discussed.

I have high blood pressure, too, and I'd love to be able to get off of the medication.

Some of the things that can help reduce blood pressure (from various websites):

Meditation
Eating garlic, and taking garlic supplememts
Eliminating salt from your diet, and eating as low-sodium foods as you can, including eliminating processed foods from your meals, as they usually include large amounts of sodium. Thing is, cutting salt, for some people, actually raises their blood pressure, oddly enough. Try cutting your sodium intake and see if it helps or not. 

Also, if you smoke, that makes it worse.

Reduce the sodium (salt) in your diet

* Choose fresh foods.
* Avoid adding salt at the table. Use herbs and spices liberally.
* Limit canned soups, frozen dinners and entrees and vegetables with sauces. Choose "low-sodium" products. You may rinse canned foods with water.
* Reduce your intake of bacon, sausage, hot dogs and luncheon meats such as corned beef, pastrami, bologna, ham, processed turkey and salami.
* Avoid smoked, pickled and cured foods.


Achieve a healthy body weight

* Reduce your calories by choosing low-fat foods and eating smaller portions.
* Increase dietary fiber. Try to get 20-35 grams of fiber daily.
* Exercise regularly: your goal is 30 minute aerobic exercise daily.


Increase foods that are high in potassium, magnesium and fiber

* Eat at least 4-5 servings a day of whole fresh fruit and 4-5 servings a day of vegetables. A serving is approximately 1/2 cup cooked or 1 cup raw fruit or vegetable, or 1 small piece of fruit.
* Eat citrus fruit 3 times a week for potassium and fiber.
* Eat nuts, seeds, dried beans and peas at least 4 times a week for potassium, magnesium and fiber.
* Eat more potatoes, tomatoes and bananas for potassium.
* Eat whole grains and whole grain products for fiber and magnesium.


Increase foods that are high in calcium

* Choose 2-3 cups low-fat or fat-free dairy products daily.
* If you are lactose intolerant, use Lactaid to improve absorption of dairy products.
* If you do not eat dairy products, supplement your diet with calcium.


Reduce caffeine

* Choose decaffeinated coffee, tea and diet sodas.
* Limit caffeinated beverages to fewer than 3 cups per day.
* Avoid caffeine-containing medications such as Anacin Tablets and Caplets, Dristan Capsules, Excedrin Extra Strength Caplets and Tablets, Midol Caplets, NoDoz and Vivarin.


Drink adequate fluids

* Aa a good rule of thumb, drink 8 cups of water per day.
* Fill up a pitcher of water and keep it on your desk or on the counter so that you are reminded to drink it.

1. Watch the salt. Unless you already have high blood pressure, too much salt intake won't elevate it, according to several studies - including a new study of nearly 42,000 female nurses by Harvard researcher Alberto Ascherio. But roughly one-third of those with high blood pressure who are salt-sensitive may benefit from cutting sodium. Brent Egan, M.D., of the Medical University of South Carolina warns that restricting salt actually drives up blood pressure in some individuals. Thus, if you cut salt, monitor your blood pressure to be sure it's going in the right direction. About 80 percent of the sodium in American diets comes from processed foods.

2. Watch the sugar. Sugar may be as big a villain in raising blood pressure as salt, says Harry G. Preuss, M.D., of Georgetown University Medical School. And the typical American diet, packed with both salt and sugar, is worst of all, he says. In animal studies, he finds salt and sugar together boost blood pressure more than either alone. Sugar appears to disrupt the metabolism of insulin, a hormone that helps regulate blood pressure. Also, heavy consumption of sugar induces salt and water retention.

A possible safeguard: Take chromium supplements. They work in animals, says Preuss, who takes 500 micrograms of chromium daily. U.S. Department of Agriculture experts recommend 100 to 200mcg daily to help regulate insulin and blood sugar in normal people. Diabetics can benefit from 1,000mcg.

3. Load up on fruits and vegetables. Numerous studies point to fruits and vegetables as anti-high blood pressure agents. The new Harvard study showed that the women who ate the most fruits and vegetables were the least likely to have high blood pressure. Most protective: apples, oranges, prunes, carrots, grapes, alfalfa, mushrooms, celery and raw spinach. Vegetarians generally have lower blood pressure than meat eaters, and switching to a vegetarian diet can lower blood pressure, other studies show.

4. Try garlic. Preuss of Georgetown University says garlic contains chemicals that act like ACE (angiotensin-converting enzyme) inhibitors, those prescription drugs commonly given to lower blood pressure and protect the heart. In his tests of hypertensive rats, various types of garlic, including Kwai and Kyolic (two brand-name supplements), significantly depressed blood pressure. Preuss says garlic also works by dilating blood vessels. A recent analysis of eight controlled human studies found that taking 600-900 milligrams of Kwai daily (equal to one or two cloves of fresh garlic) lowered mild blood pressure an average 8 percent in one to three months, according to professors Christopher Silagy of the University of South Australia and Andrew Neil of Oxford University.

5. Eat more fiber. Much research shows high-fiber foods keep blood pressure down. The new Harvard study found that women who ate 25 grams of fiber a day were 25 percent less apt to develop high blood pressure than those eating only 10 grams daily. Best bets: foods high in soluble-type fiber, mainly fruits, vegetables, rice and oats. Insoluble fibers, as in wheat bran, don't work as well. James Anderson, M.D., University of Kentucky, put diabetic men on a diet high in soluble fiber; their blood pressure dropped 10 percent.

6. Boost vitamin C. Much research suggests vitamin C can both prevent and reduce high blood pressure. Tufts University researchers found that people failing to get the daily vitamin C in an orange (70mg) had 11 points higher systolic pressure (the upper number in blood pressure readings) and 6 points higher diastolic (the bottom number) pressure than those who ate more vitamin C. Consistently, people with high blood levels of vitamin C have lower blood pressure, according to research by Elaine B. Feldman of the Medical College of Georgia. She also found that taking 1,000mg of vitamin C daily lowered normal blood pressure about 4 percent. "Vitamin C seems to have unique pharmacological activity," she says.

7. Eat the right fat. Saturated animal fat in meat and dairy products boosts blood pressure. Vegetable fats tend to lower it. Studies show that substituting olive oil for other fats lowers blood pressure. Fish oil also tends to suppress blood pressure. A recent Danish study suggests that three servings a week of fish, preferably fatty (salmon and sardines), help keep a lid on blood pressure. The new Harvard study linked red meat, particularly hamburger, to high blood pressure.

8. Eat your minerals. The big three anti-hypertensive minerals are calcium, magnesium and potassium. In the Harvard research, a magnesium deficiency was the worst dietary culprit in boosting blood pressure. Fruit, surprisingly, popped up as the best anti-hypertensive source of magnesium. Nuts, whole grains and leafy green vegetables also are rich in magnesium. Milk (make it low-fat) is packed with the three minerals and has been found to help lower blood pressure. Eating high-potassium fruits and vegetables also lowers the risk of both high blood pressure and strokes. An extra daily serving of a high-potassium food lowered the risk of stroke 40 percent in one study of older people at the University of California at San Diego.

9. Limit alcohol. Three or more alcoholic drinks a day is the most common cause of ordinary hypertension, doubling the number of adults with the condition, experts say. On the other hand, a little alcohol -- fewer than one or two drinks daily -- may help keep blood pressure lower in moderate drinkers than in non-drinkers, finds Harvard's Matthew Gillman. Other research suggests red wine may be best, in moderation, because chemicals in red wine and red grape juice tend to dilate blood vessels, possibly lowering blood pressure.

10. Lose weight. A major cause of high blood pressure is excessive weight. As many as one-third of high blood pressure sufferers are overweight. And there's no better way to get your blood pressure down than to drop excess pounds. One classic study published in the New England Journal of Medicine found that losing an average 23 pounds in two months depressed systolic pressure 26 points and diastolic 20 points. Blood pressure returned to normal in two-thirds of the patients. 

Take what you need and leave the rest.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 12, 2006)

What is an OP?

Dream, the most common thing I hear about lowering blood pressure is lowering sodium as has already been discussed. I once was diagnosed with high BP in my last trimester of pregnancy. It was a HUGE effort for me to just get from my car in the parking garage to the Dr.'s office. By the time I got there I was exhausted and had high BP readings. After making me lie down for an hour, they checked it again and it was normal. (Even though I was aggrevated about lying down for an hour) 

Best of luck on lowering it naturally. Taking meds suck.


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

Cutey, it is Original Poster.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, :doh: I really did try to figure it out on my own first.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 12, 2006)

I went in for a checkup yesterday with my neurologist and he told me that he was worried about my BP . In the ten years under his care, I have ranged from 250 to 325 on a 6'2" frame and there has been no change when I would go from a high weight to a low weight. High BP runs in the family(Parents, sibs) and am significanly larger than my sisters who have it so the Dr. is convinced that weight is not causing nor aggravating it.His advice was to go see a GP when the benefits kick in and get on some sort of BP medication. In the meantime he told me to layoff the salt.That's gonna be a tough one given my love of Tabasco on everything.:doh:


----------



## Carol W. (Sep 12, 2006)

At 56, my blood pressure ranges, generally, between 120/60 to 130/70. But getting to this point was a journey. Everyone in my family has hypertension, no matter what their size, and I saw my farmer parents, who never smoked or drank and got tons of physical exercise, take medications for years. I have had hypertension ALL my life, including as an anorexic teen!

So it had to be meds for me, and now, at app. 400lbs, I take Diovan and Atenolol and get great results. Numerous diet attempts and failures only increased my stress and my BP. I'm not telling anyone not to attempt weight loss, I think it is a viable first line of defense; but if, like me, that doesn't work, for heaven's sake, try a med. Keep trying-there are lots out there and I'm sure there will be one that suits. 

Lots of water and low salt help a lot. Fresh produce, a good night's sleep, and keeping stress to a minimum. A positive outlook as much as possible, and of course, making sure they use the right cuff on your arm! I won't let a nurse near me with an average cuff; they get the right one or they don't get to touch my arm!! I've had to be tough on this one in a few doctor's offices, and it's hard to believe that some medical professionals still don't get it, but it's true. 

I had to start meds over thirty years ago, while I was in my mid-twenties, and while I do have numerous other health issues, hypertension isn't one of them. My opthomologist says there is NO damage to my eyes showing up yet, and I just had an echocardiogram a few months ago which showed a really good, strong heart. Remember, I'm 56 now, and over 400lbs. Good luck in finding a lifestyle, and if needed, meds, which will lower your BP. It CAN be done!


----------



## moonvine (Sep 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hijacking threads for a personal agenda is inappropriate. Start a new thread if you have that much to say about it.
> 
> Dream's asking for help in dealing with her _condition_, and the request for diet advice is related to that, *NOT* weight loss. I would hope that we would ALL feel she had the right to do that, and that we would all feel comfortable in replying. To imply that any such threads will be hijacked is very sad indeed. And if that's the case, then a health forum is indeed doomed here.
> 
> Since your issue right now seems to be with the advice that I gave in that regard, then take it up with me in PM if you must.



I don't have an issue with you or with anyone else on this forum.

I'm just saying that since this is a fat acceptance forum, I'm hoping that people will not post here looking for diet advice. I would certainly think there are enough fat acceptors on here that there would at least be a mention of dieting not working in any thread that rose up. I'm not personally threatening to hijack threads, or anything like that. When dieting does come up, and I have time, I am going to mention that dieting doesn't work and is unhealthy. I think it is my responsibility as a fat accepting person to do that. It doesn't necessarily mean the whole thread will be hijacked, and whether or not that happens is not my responsibility.

I get so tired of not having any safe, diet free spaces on the ENTIRE INTERNET.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 12, 2006)

Dream, I don't really have anything to add other than what's been said here, which is excellent advice. But that's not going to stop me from weighing in and offering my 2 cents. 

Watching salt is important. I learned in school that 25% of people are "salt sensitive" so while you may or may not be one of those people, a high consumption of salt taxes your kidneys and promotes swelling so it's a good idea to limit it. Most of us get far more than we need in any case. 

Magnesium is one of the minerals that's helpful in lowering blood pressure. It feeds the enzyme systems that tell your muscles when to relax - including the muscles in your arteries. Most people don't get enough magnesium in any case -- we tend to push the calcium but since magnesium is used in every biological process, and necessary for utilizing calcium, it's important, too. In fact, we give our patients magnesium via IV when they have preeclampsia. It brings down blood pressure and reduces their seizure risk. Too much, however, is dangerous so I'd caution you against taking more than 500 mg a day. Check with your doctor to be sure, though, if you decide to take it. Some people cannot even tolerate that much magnesium, since it has to be excreted by the kidneys and magnesium toxicity, while rare, is dangerous.

Garlic is also helpful, and you can get "unstinky" garlic now, too.

Ah, the weight issue. For each pound of fat, your body creates an extra mile (!) of blood vessels. Those extra vessels increase the tension in the entire cardiovascular system, which is why being big can cause -- or exacerbate -- hypertension. For many people, losing just 10 pounds can decrease their blood pressure. So it's not as though you have to be thin in order to control your blood pressure, which is good news for those of us who can't -- or don't want to -- lose significant amounts of weight. 

Other than that, just take your medications, try to get a blood pressure cuff and take your pressures a couple of times a day (particularly when you first wake up), drink lots of water and limit caffeine. It may take two or three meds to get your pressures under control -- that seems to be the norm these days. But hopefully eventually you can lower your doses if you make some good lifestyle changes. But once it gets really high like yours, the best and fastest way to get it under control is, I'm sorry to say, medication.

Best of luck to you.

PS - HEALTH FORUM!!!


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2006)

Herbal teas (yep, even those you find at the grocery store) are great natural diuretics, and were the first thing the doctor I worked for recommended for people with slight BP elevations related to fluid retention.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That is what all of my doctors do when taking my BP, and they all say that it's a perfectly acceptable reading because there is as much mass in my forearm as most people have in their upper.
> 
> The large cuffs don't fit my upper arm properly, and generally pop open when inflated to their max, just before they can get my reading.
> 
> I don't have any food tricks or suggestions, but best of luck on getting it under control. I take linisopril, and have no side effects from it at all.


Thank you


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

vlrga said:


> I've heard/read that bananas can lower blood pressure, since potassium helps lower it and they've got a lot of potassium.
> 
> I have average blood pressure, but on one doctor's appointment, it was lower than usual - and I realized I had eaten a banana that morning. Could've just been a coincidence, but it doesn't hurt to try.


I love Bananas


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Eat a lot of fruits and vegetables. Try to limit processed foods. They have an excess amount of sodium because sodium can alter taste, color, texture, et cetera. Food companies use it alot.
> 
> Bananas was a good suggestion. Potassium is great for blood pressure.
> 
> Wheat and Grains help too.


I'm going grocery shopping later


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ok...Im with ya sister. I have high BP....sometimes, lol. But Im sure its up these days.
> 
> I wish I could remember what I was on...I felt ok, I just peed a hellova lot. Lets see....Linsopril? and maybe Hydroclorothizide? Or some shit like that.
> 
> ...


I go back to the Dr in the morning and I'm gonna see about trying the new drug Caduet. It's for BP and Cholesteral in one pill, hopefully it'll be one I can take.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol....according to your profile...we have the same birthday...rock on


Geminis are the best  hehehehehe


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Brenda said:


> I was diagnosed with high bp and only thru restrictive diet and subsequent weight loss was I able to get off the meds.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Brenda


Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> that's about what i was going to say..
> 
> as being large myself.. medication, the restrictive diet, and no salt (or very limited) and weight loss are the things doctors will tell you.
> 
> ...


I'm self-employed...........I'm going to buy a bp for home


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

lemmink said:


> My mother isn't overweight but does have high blood pressure problems. She eats a lot of fish, low-sodium milk, fresh vegetables and plenty of fruit. She also goes with whole grain breads and brown rice. I know that's nothing terribly specific, but I hope it helps.
> 
> There are a lot of 'herb' salts on the market that are better for you too, if you really need salt.


Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> While food changes can help, getting regular exercise and actually losing weight are the only real proven methods to measurably reduce your high BP and improve your health. However, I caution you _strongly_ against thinking you can effectively lower your BP without medication or losing weight. Chicklets is right - having high BP is bad - but maintaining untreated hypertension over time is where the real danger lies. Keep working with your doctor to find a med that you can tolerate.
> 
> Cutting out salt as much as possible is essential for those with hypertension. At first, this will seem impossible, but after a few months, you'll find you don't miss it at all, and you'll notice just how much salt is overused when you happen to taste processed foods. In general, stay away from processed foods, and seek to prepare your own meals with whole foods, and no salt, not in cooking, and not as a seasoning. Try using Mrs. Dash - it's not a salt substitute (stay away from those - they mess with potassium too, and can cause problems with BP meds), but seasoning blends made from vegetables and herbs. The onion and herb flavor is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> ...


Thank You !!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

moonvine said:


> My mother is 5'2 and 98 pounds and walks for at least one hour per day and has severe high blood pressure. Weight loss may or may not help, and is temporary anyway.


I'm not looking to lose weight just make myself healthier and lower my bp & cholesteral


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> One group of items high in sodium: everything in the deli case, basically (meats).
> But yeah, lifestyle changes probably won't help as quickly as you need them to, and there are lots of good BP drugs out there now, so I suggest you just try some of the major classes of them. It's not fun being a guinea pig but it's better than the alternative.


Thank You !!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I have white coat hypertension (grin), and its ALWAYS high at the doctor's ("high" for me is about 140/90). Which is why she has me do it at home, where its always in the 120/65-70 range.
> 
> Another thing I'd advise you: try to get them to take your BP while you lie down on your left side, and practice slow breathing before and while they do it. If you've ever taken a Lamaze class, use those techniques.
> 
> I sometimes think BP readings are a bunch of BS because mine was slightly lower when I was at my heaviest, than it is now. When I was over 300 lbs., eating crappy food and not working out, it averaged 110/70. Now that I'm 160 lbs lighter and working out daily, its slightly higher on the systolic. Salt and weight do not seem to have any impact on my BP, which is why I tend to be cynical and think its all a bunch of BS.


You know it is weird.....at my Drs it's ok at the ER its outrageous


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Hi there I hope this helps. I posted it a few months ago and there is a whole thread with peoples replies and ideas. I am just cutting and pasting what I wrote for another poster. I dont know how to cut and paste the link properly but if you do a search for blood pressure you may find it.
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Excercise is known to help lower blood pressure. Try something gentle, like swimming.


Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Kelley, she didn't aske for diet advice, she asked if there are any foods that could help, which is a legitmate question. Food can be medicine, you know.
> 
> _I was wondering if maybe any of you have any advice as to what to eat, things I can do to try to *lower it naturally* till we can find a med that works._
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> At 56, my blood pressure ranges, generally, between 120/60 to 130/70. But getting to this point was a journey. Everyone in my family has hypertension, no matter what their size, and I saw my farmer parents, who never smoked or drank and got tons of physical exercise, take medications for years. I have had hypertension ALL my life, including as an anorexic teen!
> 
> So it had to be meds for me, and now, at app. 400lbs, I take Diovan and Atenolol and get great results. Numerous diet attempts and failures only increased my stress and my BP. I'm not telling anyone not to attempt weight loss, I think it is a viable first line of defense; but if, like me, that doesn't work, for heaven's sake, try a med. Keep trying-there are lots out there and I'm sure there will be one that suits.
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I don't have an issue with you or with anyone else on this forum.
> 
> I'm just saying that since this is a fat acceptance forum, I'm hoping that people will not post here looking for diet advice. I would certainly think there are enough fat acceptors on here that there would at least be a mention of dieting not working in any thread that rose up. I'm not personally threatening to hijack threads, or anything like that. When dieting does come up, and I have time, I am going to mention that dieting doesn't work and is unhealthy. I think it is my responsibility as a fat accepting person to do that. It doesn't necessarily mean the whole thread will be hijacked, and whether or not that happens is not my responsibility.
> 
> I get so tired of not having any safe, diet free spaces on the ENTIRE INTERNET.


I WAS NOT ASKING FOR DIET ADVICE TO LOSE WEIGHT!
I said *"I was wondering if maybe any of you have any advice as to what to eat, things I can do to try to lower it naturally till we can find a med that works."*

No where do I mention wanting to lose weight or going on a diet. I think your assumption was out of line.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Dream, I don't really have anything to add other than what's been said here, which is excellent advice. But that's not going to stop me from weighing in and offering my 2 cents.
> 
> Watching salt is important. I learned in school that 25% of people are "salt sensitive" so while you may or may not be one of those people, a high consumption of salt taxes your kidneys and promotes swelling so it's a good idea to limit it. Most of us get far more than we need in any case.
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Herbal teas (yep, even those you find at the grocery store) are great natural diuretics, and were the first thing the doctor I worked for recommended for people with slight BP elevations related to fluid retention.


Thank You


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 13, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hypertension certainly occurs in people that are not overweight, and in their case, weight loss will not likely help.
> 
> However - in those that ARE obese, weight loss is essential after a hypertension diagnosis. And doesn't have to be temporary at all. ....



Samantha...

I think we have to be careful in making statements like this (above). Telling fat people that weight loss is *essential* can really set people up for a lot of issues and failure.

The reality is that for most of us, weight loss is not something that we have been able to achieve successfully, and permanently. And saying that weight loss is mandatory or essential, is not helpful. 

What is essential is *treatment*. If one has high blood pressure, one must seek treatment. Increasing one's mobility/activity will help. Lowering salt and sodium will also help. However, getting properly diagnosed and taking prescribed medications is what is truly *essential* to lowering blood pressure.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2006)

Very good points, Sandie, thank you for pointing them out. I understand what you are saying, and I am in complete agreement. 

Thanks!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

Only one point I would like to add based on personal experience. 

Doctors tend to prescribe diuretics for BP and other issues. For diabetics, there is a diuretic out there to be very careful with...Zaroxolyn (Generic name Metolazone). There is apparently a big debate going on about this drug's interactions with many diabetic medications. My doc and pharmacist both deny that there are any interactions, but several web articles I found claimed there is an interaction. In my personal case, my glucose levels went down about 30%, even with a 25% reduction in glucose meds, when I went off Zaroxolyn/Metolazone.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 13, 2006)

Speaking of interactions, there's a great website I use to help navigate that kinda stuff. I'd be interested to see what it says about the meds you describe, Zand.


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

Sam, this is a very valuable resource, thank you!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 13, 2006)

I was also on lisinopril (sp?) for years and it worked great. Was on a really bad one once that gave me horrible heart palpitations..eeck!

Anyways, to answer your question, reducing salt, eliminating caffeine, and really just a bit of exercise did do something. It helped keep it under control some. Not enough of course to get me off the meds. Only losing 60 pounds was the thing that got me off the medication...thank God too.


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, weightloss doesn't always help. I've lost over 115 and I'm still on meds. Dunno if I'll ever be able to get off of them, but yes, sometimes weightloss is enough to do it, for those whom weight is the factor that raises their blood pressure.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 13, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Speaking of interactions, there's a great website I use to help navigate that kinda stuff. I'd be interested to see what it says about the meds you describe, Zand.



This site shows there is an interaction:

GLYBURIDE (in Glucovance) may interact with METOLAZONE

Although it does not appear to have a direct effect on glyburide, metolazone may cause an increase in blood sugar levels--a condition referred to as "hyperglycemia". If you are taking glyburide to control your blood sugar and are using metolazone at the same time, your blood sugar levels may remain elevated. These drugs also promote the removal of sodium from the body. Sodium is involved in various functions including maintaining the balance of fluid throughout the body. When metolazone and glyburide are used at the same time, you may experience an excessive loss of sodium. Symptoms of this condition--referred to as "hyponatremia"--include bloating, nausea, headache, muscle cramps, disorientation or confusion, and slurred speech. If these drugs are used together, your doctor may want to perform blood tests to make sure that your blood sugar levels are under control and that you have enough sodium in your body. Let your doctor know if you start to feel dizzy or lightheaded, or experience a fainting episode. Discuss this potential interaction with your healthcare provider at your next appointment, or sooner if you think you are having problems.

This interaction is well-documented and is considered moderate in severity.


My doctor and pharmacist claim their sources say there is none, and my doc still chalks up the immediate change on the discontinuance of Zaroxolyn/Metolazone as a coincidence. When I found the interaction online, I told my nurse daughter. She called the pharmacy and asked why they had not caught the interaction. Their response "you can not believe everything you read on the internet".


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Be careful of cold cuts. Somehow the combination of salt and nitrates in cold cuts can affect the blood pressure. And about those veggies: FRESH veggies are the way to go. Canned veggies have too much sodium to them and can tinker with BP too.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Be careful of cold cuts. Somehow the combination of salt and nitrates in cold cuts can affect the blood pressure.



Stop & Shop (Northeast U.S. supermarket chain) recently came out with a "Nature's Promise" line of meats that have lower sodium and less nitrates. I'm sure that supermarkets around your area will carry a similar product if you ask about it.

The next picture you see of me will be in my deli uniform holding one of those Nature's Promise products. Because I have officially proved that I am S&S's bitch.


----------



## missaf (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh! Stay away from Statin drugs. The side effects causing periphreal neuropathy, painful muscle spasms akin to "Restless leg syndrom" and Tendonosis are just now coming to light.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Stop & Shop (Northeast U.S. supermarket chain) recently came out with a "Nature's Promise" line of meats that have lower sodium and less nitrates. I'm sure that supermarkets around your area will carry a similar product if you ask about it.
> 
> The next picture you see of me will be in my deli uniform holding one of those Nature's Promise products. Because I have officially proved that I am S&S's bitch.



You mean, for example, Nature's Promise brand cold cuts at the deli counter? *asked hopefully* I'm a S&S/Peapod slave too and have already switched to many NP products where available.

If you make nekkid pics with NP meat products held aloft, consider this your official PM for the mailing list.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 13, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I recently have had a couple of visits to the ER and my blood pressure has been pretty high 173/107 last visit. I've been prescibed 2 different medications.........they both have made me extremely ill with headaches that make any movement of my head extremely painful. My Dr though is still trying me on different ones till we find one that works but until we do I was wondering if maybe any of you have any advice as to what to eat, things I can do to try to lower it naturally till we can find a med that works.




I have heard that ppl have had good results with magnesium.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You mean, for example, Nature's Promise brand cold cuts at the deli counter? *asked hopefully* I'm a S&S/Peapod slave too and have already switched to many NP products where available.
> 
> If you make nekkid pics with NP meat products held aloft, consider this your official PM for the mailing list.



Yeah, at the deli counter. (Where I work.) I hear they taste good, too, but I haven't had the guts to try them myself. Only problem is that they don't last long- the lack of salt and nitrates makes them go bad pretty fast.

I believe they also have some stuff elsewhere in the store, too. I dunno for sure. Grocery is a different department, and, in fact, a whole different union. And I'm not on the clock. So buzz off. *Shakes stick*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, at the deli counter. (Where I work.) I hear they taste good, too, but I haven't had the guts to try them myself. Only problem is that they don't last long- the lack of salt and nitrates makes them go bad pretty fast.
> 
> I believe they also have some stuff elsewhere in the store, too. I dunno for sure. Grocery is a different department, and, in fact, a whole different union. And I'm not on the clock. So buzz off. *Shakes stick*



Well piss it all the hell. They don't have that at my location yet. Thanks for the tip though, I'm going to start bugging the managers for it. I was a cashier there for two years so you have my condolences though not too strongly - you mo fo's get paid more.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well piss it all the hell. They don't have that at my location yet. Thanks for the tip though, I'm going to start bugging the managers for it. I was a cashier there for two years so you have my condolences though not too strongly - you mo fo's get paid more.



That's true. However, we also run the risk of cutting our fingers off. In three months of working at S&S, I have two cuts already. One is a good-sized chunk taken out of my thumb, and the other is a nice deep cut into my middle finger that wouldn't stop bleeding for like a half hour.  It was the size of a papercut, only... wicked deep.

Also, regarding the nekkid pics... I don't think that's possible. Unless I manage to sneak a turkey out to the bathroom or something, which _is_ possible, but difficult. And who'd take the picture then? It's just... not really plausible. I'll see what I can do, though.

Sorry for the total threadjack.


----------



## 31mike (Sep 17, 2006)

Rhonda

A couple of thoughts. Stop smoking if you do. Cut out salt, in about a week you won't notice. Make SURE NOTHING you are taking raises blood pressure, either herbals or vitamins or anything. I consistently get MUCH lower BP readings at home than I do at the DR.

Mike


----------



## chuck1 (Sep 18, 2006)

i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 18, 2006)

Good article here with tips, guidelines, etc.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 19, 2006)

Yet another ivillage article detailing how four short walks a day can help lower blood pressure.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yet another ivillage article detailing how four short walks a day can help lower blood pressure.



Dear God, this is GREAT news. Thanks for sharing this Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 19, 2006)

I know... isn't that way cool?? Something fat people can actually implement easily! Yay!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2006)

68 Ways to lower your blood pressure NATURALLY 
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0FKA/is_7_66/ai_n6080506


> 26. Pick Pycnogenol: French maritime pine bark extract lowered blood pressure in a Chinese study, which was reported in the January 2, 2004 issue of Life Sciences.
> 
> 27. Fish for Omega-3s: *Stress essential fatty acid-containing foods or supplements of fish oil, flaxseed oil and primrose oil.
> *
> ...



I also read somewhere how apricots and celery help to lower it too

I have hbp myself and found that walking/exercise helps to keep it down


----------

